# Controlled Deer hunt near marysville?



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Anyone know of a controlled deer hunt near marysville that takes place on the tuseday of gun week. Buddy called me last night seeing if i wanted to go. Hes got 2 passes and you can take up to 4 deer per pass. 

I was just trying to figure out where the land was and google it.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

That's the transport research center. The state use to own it. Now Honda uses it to test their cars. Great place for deer. We hunted it years ago and there were deer all over. Now I hear there are even more.


----------



## gainer888 (Sep 27, 2007)

TRC is a cool place to hunt. My brother-in-law and I took 3 does last year (2 actually bb). They have controlled hunts every day of gun season. There are 4 blocks and anywhere from 6-12 hunters are assigned to each block. They are pretty large...we only saw one other hunter last year and we were in the block with the most hunters

Location: At the exit to 347 from 33. Honda of America is on the east side of 33, the hunting is on the west side. 33 curves to the west and all the hunting is on the south side of 33.

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

Yes they are correct I have gone it's a great place. They hit them like crazy out there on the track also. When I worked there seen plenty of good bucks. Even seen them up by ELP.


----------



## Ransom244 (Aug 7, 2007)

How do you get drawn for this hunt?


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

That would be great to know!! I see some monsters out there!


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

tell you what. It was a waste of a day and gas. Not a noe deer seen. Saw herds of em on private land around the area. There was a youth hunt on the land the week before and there were hunters on the land on the monday of opening day. 

Stange thing was is that we were there when it was still dark and saw tracks every where and saw nothing. Heard 4 shots out of all the land that was around there.


----------

